# Cam/Rocker Arm Damage!



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

This is on my Thundercat with the 1100cc Speedwerx BBK. What do you think may have caused the cam to wear into the rocker arms like this? The journal at the end of the cam opposite the cam gear wore into the head and rocker box cover as well. I'm thinking the valve lash was set too tight when the motor was built. Any how a new head and can are needed.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Check valve springs for binding ....looks like that was your problem


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I will, I haven't had a chance to pull the head off yet. Thanks!


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you checked the cannooter valve pressure? It could be the angle of the mule shoe on the carb slide mod also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Coil bind would be my guess. I doubt incorrect valve lash would wear that much.


----------

